# Clone 4D duplicarver



## medemt (Jul 3, 2008)

Is there anyone on this forum that owns a Clone 4D router? Better yet, does anyone have drawings or plans for it?

Dan


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

medemt said:


> Is there anyone on this forum that owns a Clone 4D router? Better yet, does anyone have drawings or plans for it?
> 
> Dan


I did a search on them. http://www1.search-results.com/web?l=dis&q=clone+4d+router&o=APN10645&apn_dtid=^BND406^YY^US&shad=s_0041&apn_uid=3028510351574393&gct=ds&apn_ptnrs=^AG6&d=406-473&lang=en&atb=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D473%3Auid%3D8029006cbff442cb%3Asrc%3Dieb%3Ao%3DAPN10645&p2=^AG6^BND406^YY^US

Hmm, that link doesn't work on here. I'll try it again.
http://www1.search-results.com/web?l=dis&q=clone+4d+router&o=APN10645&apn_dtid=^BND406^YY^US&shad=s_0041&apn_uid=3028510351574393&gct=ds&apn_ptnrs=^AG6&d=406-473&lang=en&atb=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D473%3Auid%3D8029006cbff442cb%3Asrc%3Dieb%3Ao%3DAPN10645&p2=^AG6^BND406^YY^US

Well, the link does work. Just not on here, for whatever reason. OK, looks like anyone wanting to try it will have to cut and paste, either that or use 'clone 4d router' as your search phrase.

Impressive machine. Impressive price too. I doubt seriously you're going to find drawings, let alone plans, of one, after all, they are made to sell. And at two grand, you'd have to make a lot of things, and sell them, to get your money back. Me, I'd check on a homemade duplicarver - plenty of info on them out there.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

It would be nice if someone had a copy of the instructions manual.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I think one could be made if you had Good photos and instructions manual.


----------



## mattt (Feb 3, 2014)

FYI... the fact your search links are to "search-results.com" may indicate your computer has malware or unwanted (or possibly wanted) tool bars attached to your browser.

google.com/search?q=search-results.com
malwaretips.com/blogs/search-results-removal/




JOAT said:


> I did a search on them. http://www1.search-results.com/web?l=dis&q=clone+4d+router&o=APN10645&apn_dtid=^BND406^YY^US&shad=s_0041&apn_uid=3028510351574393&gct=ds&apn_ptnrs=^AG6&d=406-473&lang=en&atb=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D473%3Auid%3D8029006cbff442cb%3Asrc%3Dieb%3Ao%3DAPN10645&p2=^AG6^BND406^YY^US
> 
> Hmm, that link doesn't work on here. I'll try it again.
> http://www1.search-results.com/web?l=dis&q=clone+4d+router&o=APN10645&apn_dtid=^BND406^YY^US&shad=s_0041&apn_uid=3028510351574393&gct=ds&apn_ptnrs=^AG6&d=406-473&lang=en&atb=sysid%3D406%3Aappid%3D473%3Auid%3D8029006cbff442cb%3Asrc%3Dieb%3Ao%3DAPN10645&p2=^AG6^BND406^YY^US
> ...


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't been here for a while, but have received the daily newsletters and read them.

That is one intriguing machine. I watched the videos and then emailed the guy about a longer bed.

Got an answer this morning and he says he can do it. 

haven't found any reviews.

He is the sole distributor.

It really has me thinking about it. I'm interested in possibly carving flintlock stocks. Or any other gunstock.

Billy Mike


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> It would be nice if someone had a copy of the instructions manual.


That's a good idea. I will email and ask for one.

Billy Mike


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok, he sent the chapter on duplicating to me.

Not sure how to post it.


----------



## thamar3 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've ordered one of these. Unfortunately, I have to cool my heels for the 30 week back log! Can't wait to start using it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mattt said:


> fyi... The fact your search links are to "search-results.com" may indicate your computer has malware or unwanted (or possibly wanted) tool bars attached to your browser.
> 
> Google.com/search?q=search-results.com
> malwaretips.com/blogs/search-results-removal/



+1


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*back order........*



thamar said:


> I've ordered one of these. Unfortunately, I have to cool my heels for the 30 week back log! Can't wait to start using it.



30 weeks???

Sounds like they are only made on receipt of order !!!!!!!!


Ah, I was right..



> Every Clone 4D is hand built to order. Please email for current lead time


.


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread so please excuse if this is a replay...

For the price, why not just get a cnc kit. That seems like a much more compelling way to go. Get a basic 3D and add the 4th and 5th D if needed. I've used the kits and they are easily accurate enough for any wood product - more accurate than the wood expansion error. They may seem a bit intimidating but are fairly easy to assemble if you're not faint-of-heart. There is a CAD learning curve but for general design, carving and multi-part production benefits - !!!


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

artengn said:


> I didn't read the whole thread so please excuse if this is a replay...
> 
> For the price, why not just get a cnc kit. That seems like a much more compelling way to go. Get a basic 3D and add the 4th and 5th D if needed. I've used the kits and they are easily accurate enough for any wood product - more accurate than the wood expansion error. They may seem a bit intimidating but are fairly easy to assemble if you're not faint-of-heart. There is a CAD learning curve but for general design, carving and multi-part production benefits - !!!


You have my attention.

Tell me more. Perhaps a link to one you are familiar with? 

The self assembled aspect is interesting.


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

There is a very active online diy cnc router and milling community out there - use Google and search "diy cnc router". The more you know, the less it costs until you get to a certain point where it costs a whole lot more ( modular aluminum profiles and a machine shop). I've never built a wooden cnc but have used the 4' x 8' BlackFoot (buildyourcnc . com) a bit just to see how it works. We have a local "MakerSpace" that has one. It does a quite respectable job. Considering that some guy on youtube built a nice surface planer out of wooden parts... Anything is possible if you have access to the knowledge and put your mind to it!

dang... I'm not allowed to post urls yet; #z^v~!!!

Well, you should be able to hunt-up many yourself with the info given above, and check out the BlackFoot for a starter.


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you artengn. That will keep me busy.


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

The hard part, at least from my point of view, with doing real 3d work on CNC is the modeling. I bought a third hand Terrco for less than a CNC setup would cost - people never mention the 2K you're going to have to spend on computers and software. As I understand it, that $300 Dell from Best Buy will have too much latency for efficient CNC work. 

The second hard part for gunstocks is work holding. Even ready to use machines do not have good enough work holding to do a gunstock. There will probably be as much engineering work in that as in the 3D modeling. I went with a manual machine because I know how to do this kind of engineering, whereas trial and error with modeling struck me as a huge time and money pit - my skills just don't run that way. Even with a CNC machine you have to solve the work holding problem.


----------



## thamar3 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Clone 4D - base for machine*

I've still got months of waiting until my Clone 4D gets scheduled into production. To pass the time, I've built the base for the machine. (Lot's of aluminum ordered from Onlinemetals.com)

I also plan on building a number of jigs and the company was kind enough to tell me that the distance between the center of the router and the center of the stylus was 400 millimeters with a +/- 5mm adjustment.

That should get me started. Can't wait to get this machine!


----------



## artengn (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes, there is a downside to cnc for limited production or simple features. And to get into true surface modeling (as in gunstocks, product development or industrial design and art) often requires more than 3 axis and a real cad system with appropriate translation into machine (most often g) -code. That translates into bigGER$$$. If you have an aptitude for computers, electronics and mechanics, the process is quite interesting and straight forward. Costs are much lower and the outcome can be spectacular. If not, there might be a bit of head-banging and financial frustration. Even at the lower end, this stuff is not garage-sale technology and definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I bought one.

I went for the model two from here:

Welcome to Radarcarve

I'll have it in 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## roger49 (May 24, 2016)

Hi mbookie5 
Do you have any info on the clone 4d that you can post. I would really love to have a look at a copy of the manual.
kind regards
roger49


----------



## mbokie5 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry Bud, I don't. I didn't get one. Ask him for a chapter.


----------



## Dainiakas (Aug 30, 2018)

I got a PDF . It is terrible , no measurements for mane parts just for sum holes.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

They are making and selling machines not providing free plans to build your own.

If you want to build one then you can use the pictures as basic ideas of how to make one. Then decide on the size you need based on your projects. You can find relatively cheap parts by searching for the items you need to build the machine. Ebay and Amazon are two places to look but a search on any search engine should produce many sources for parts.

If you design from the ground up and make a good machine then you could sell plans for your design and you could also sell parts and parts kits for DIY'ers. Just remember if you do supply parts and parts kits you will not have the time to play with your machine, you will be too busy putting together parts kits.

You could also sell the fully assembled machines.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

For the price you can get a CNC that would be far more useful. That 4D carver is already 80% of what a CNC is. Just needs stepper motors and a controllers. 

4D


----------



## mallorcax (Sep 12, 2018)

If you need plans, there are thousands on the internet, you just have to put the figure and the extension of the file. So I got so many that I do not even know where to start, hahaha.


----------



## thamar3 (Mar 31, 2010)

I’ve owned a Clone 4D for a few years now. The machine is essentially a “manual CNC” in some respects. I also own a small CNC machine so I have experience with both tools.

I use the Clone to make a lot of the bigger parts of custom electric guitars. The key is to make accurate jigs. The beauty of the Clone is that it is a very well constructed machine. There isn’t any “slop” in it do that with the right jig, sharp router bits, and a little experience you can get very accurate results. I use my little CNC for making the small inlays etc for the custom guitars. The Clone would not work as well for these.

Woodworking is, in my opinion, as much about the joy of the process as it is about producing beautiful products. The Clone connects me more to the woodworking process than any CNC could do. 

Part of the appeal of the Clone is that it gets you thinking about different ways that you can use it as a more general tool. For example, it’s great as an over arm router. I needed to cut a rabbet around the body of the guitar for the banding. With the rabbet bit and by locking the bit at a specific height, this tricky job became very easy.

Hope this rambling response helps anyone considering purchasing this great machine.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the Radio Carver. It wouldn't be hard to duplicate. All you need is a few basic measurements and photos.

I took mine a step farther than most and built a rolling, flip up table so it can be moved out of the way and won't take up a lot of shop space. The back side offers all sorts of opportunities to create storage for relative parts (styluses, bits, templates).

The table is larger than the stock Radio Carver because I allowed for longer and wider bars.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@KellyCraig:

My name is Otis Guillebeau (RF handle OPG3). It appears that you are brand-spanking-new to our group. Welcome to the Router Forums!
My visitation to the Router Forums is off and on due to my availability - because of my quite variable workload.
I'm an Inventor and have products sold world-wide in a number of various markets.
I am VERY IMPRESSED with this "table" you have built! It is extremely clever and well thought-out.
I am a consultant to many businesses and have seen A LOT of clever contraptions - this is certainly one of the best!
I would love to know more about you, where you work, your type of work and your location - because I love to know SMART PEOPLE!
At your convenience, please send me an email to [email protected] and if you're willing; we can speak over the phone on my toll-free number.

Thanks so much!
Otis P. Guillebeau III from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Otis, thanks, but I've been around for years. I just couldn't get on after I changed internet providers, so email addresses too. Of course, web sites want to send access means to the old email. I was going under the name dejure. I think Cricket has a hammer or something he uses and fixes things like that, but Cricket was on vacation and, oddly enough, didn't bring the hammer along.

"Some" of the other things I've done can be seen on the instructables web site under my name (KellyCraig), or by just searching the term Imagination Unincorporated. I'll, probably, be the first hits you get.

Anyway, I'm retired now, so everything is just play.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

RABBIT TRAIL:

On a whim, I tried using some of my brass lettering templates to see if the carver would track on them. It did, but it was too easy to jump out of the less than 1/16th inch thick template. To solve the problem, I grabbed a piece of scrap plywood and added strips of 1/8" Masonite where the top and bottom of the letter templates would rest on it. By raising the templates 1/8", tracing in them, without risk of jumping out of them, was a breeze.


----------

